# The Lakes Tournament Trail is back!!



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't blink! 60 boat locked field.
*www.lakesbasstrail.com*

update: Only 30 spots remain.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks good Louie


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year!

*www.lakesbasstrail.com*


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there a separate form for the Open tournament?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Buzzking said:


> Is there a separate form for the Open tournament?


Here ya go: https://www.lakesbasstrail.com/forms/

I have flyers available at Fisherman Central as well.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Update: Got 1 in the mail today. 30 spots sold. 30 spots remain. 
https://www.lakesbasstrail.com/roster/
(?"S) [email protected]


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Please contact OP with further questions.


----------

